# New bid approval



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

Your bid has been approved!!! Yay. We did adjust it a little though. It is now YOUR bid minus 66%, that's the approval. And do not forget we take 25% off the top of that. What? You will not do it for that price? Well you have to. No I dont. Um OK, ok, we'll see. (Mass email) Calling all contractors, we have a need in this specific area. What a joke. 1000's of work orders completed and if you do not do one that you are going to lose your @ss on you get screwed big time. Does the BS ever end?


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes, it ends. When you quit working for middlemen.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Same issue here. I asked if they were getting work and was told by coordinator she was getting lots of it but was not going to send me any because I would not negotiate with her. 

Her negotiations consist of, "Here is the price, take it or leave it." If you leave it one time she never calls you back. 

It is okay brokers are now coming out of the woodwork to hire me direct. 

They are tired of the crap too.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Same issue here. I asked if they were getting work and was told by coordinator she was getting lots of it but was not going to send me any because I would not negotiate with her.
> 
> Her negotiations consist of, "Here is the price, take it or leave it." If you leave it one time she never calls you back.
> 
> ...


That's awesome man good for you!


----------



## TungstenRebel (Nov 17, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Yes, it ends. When you quit working for middlemen.


How are these middlemen avoided?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Many times after an order is completed, you are required to notify the listing agent. They in turn are supposed to sign off that the work/property is acceptable. Even if it isn't required, their names should still be on the order somewhere or their sign in the yard. Contact them.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Many times after an order is completed, you are required to notify the listing agent. They in turn are supposed to sign off that the work/property is acceptable. Even if it isn't required, their names should still be on the order somewhere or their sign in the yard. Contact them.


Persistence will be required here. Do not annoy them, but make sure they know you exist. Unless it is something very simple I will contact the broker and let them know I am assigned the job and ask if there is anything they want me to pay special attention to. After the job is done give them a call and tell them it is done and let them know that if they have any questions or concerns they can contact you direct to address them. 

Do small favors if they ask and it is not going to be a big inconvenience. For example one of my brokers sold a property that had a couple of abandoned lock boxes on it that no one knew the codes to. She asked me how much to cut them off for her. It turned out I was just down the street so I stopped by and cut them off for free. 

It is these types of things they remember when they need to call on someone. I took me a couple of years of doing this type of stuff to really get noticed. But now I am doing evictions, lock changes, and repairs directly for them.

The pay may be slower from brokers too. But it is worth it when you get $150 for a lock change you are used to getting $40 for, $475 for the repair you are used to getting $200 for or $800 for the eviction that you would get $300 from the nationals to do.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

TungstenRebel said:


> How are these middlemen avoided?


Use the search feature in this forum. Each state and area in each state may vary in how you avoid them.


----------

